# My new 3D Rock Background from Aqua-maniac.com



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

This is my own personal review on the 3D Rock Background supplied by Aqua-Maniac.com.

Packaging-Please see pictures below.

Professionally wrapped and labelled with fragile. 









After taking off the outer wrapping you can see how well protected the inner contents are!









Still more wrapping to come! The background was fully wrapped in bubble wrap.









And now the Background! First impressions--I was shocked to say the least at the detail, it's very realistic! It very well made! It might look heavy but it's light and easy to lift etc. Please see the following detailed picures.























































The Background installation:

Remove the rocks. They look blotchy that's due to them still being a bit wet and drying off.









Start Lowering the water level.

















Now that I've removed around 50% water it's time to remove the RIO 240's plastic centre brace to enable me to place the background in the tank.









I caught all my Mbuna and placed them in a 25ltr bucket.
Now the brace has been removed I was able to place the Background in to the tank to see if I needed to make any cuts..I had to make 1 cut :thumb: This cut was situated where the centre brace sits. Please see pictures showing my process.

Measure up.


















The cut looks off, but the contour of the background played **** with the saw bit 









Then it was time place the background back in to the tank, the cut was spot on PHEW  Replaced the brace and made sure that the mesh that is attached to both ends of the background was flush against the glass to prevent the fish getting behind the background.









Get the hose ready--Straight from the tap in to the tank topped up with some warm tap water. Stopping the water about 3inches from the top so I can now put my rocks in which will top up the water level.









And the finish look ( Please note this Picture was taken in the day )I'll take another one when it's dark and replace this one.










To sum things up:

Quality: Outstanding detail, sturdy, well made not to heavy to lift for the old farts.
Price: Very affordable, probably the lowest prices your going to find in the UK for this high quality Background. 
Customer service: Chris from Aqua-Maniac will help you out with queries. Very smooth dealings from start to finish.

P.s I'm currently edited footage of all above which when finished will be posted in a thread.

Hope you liked my review


----------



## JoelRHale (Apr 22, 2011)

Very nice. I like the reddish hues. Glad you had a good experience!


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks,

Here's the footage I promised.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow! That looks really good! Your rocks match perfectly as well! 
Great job! :thumb:

How long did it take you to install?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm glad you liked it.

It took around 2 1/2 hours from start to finish. Most time spent was draining the tank/removing the rocks and catching the Mbuna.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks nice, it looks much better in the tank... Outside of tank I was a bit disappointed at first but now that it's in there with your rocks, looks really good. :thumb:


----------



## AlphaWild (Apr 9, 2009)

I thought it looked OK in the first pics, but in the tank it looks awesome!!! :drooling:


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, I find myself just sat watching the tank now for a lot longer.


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

Awesome tank! What type of cichlids do u have?


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

i really love that it looks like you tried to match the rocks to the background. never seen much of that but man i have to say may have turned me onto 3d backgrounds... what did u use to glue it in place? that underwater 2 part epoxy ****?


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Anthraxx8500 said:


> i really love that it looks like you tried to match the rocks to the background. never seen much of that but man i have to say may have turned me onto 3d backgrounds... what did u use to glue it in place? that underwater 2 part epoxy #%$&?


Actually, in an already established tank some of these are designed to fit against the glass and are supported by the top middle brace and the braces around the tank.. That is how mine works.. Otherwise if you want to put these into a new tank, you can move them a few inches off your background and use GE Silicon to hold them in place.. Then put your equipment behind it..

Here is a pic of mine from a different online resource.. Sorry OP if i'm posting a pic of my background in your thread taking it away from yours, just showing that it can be done without glue and in another established tank :thumb:










This is from http://www.designsbynature.net/


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

No problem posting that picture pal.

My background is not stuck in place, it doesn't float.

My stock as follows.
Group of Demasoni
Trio yellow labs
Trio Acei Ngara
Metriaclima sp. "patricki" "Jalo Reef" 2m 3f
4 x F1 Cynotilapia Deep Blue Ndonga (Mixed blood lines) not sure on sex 100% yet.
1 x make Afra Cobue (sourcing females)
1 x female Afra Lions (sourcing males)
1 x F1 Metriaclima Msobo fry (did have 4 but nature took it's course)
pair of Labeodotropheus trewavasae mpanga 
Bristle nose plecs 2m 3f


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

What Temp of lights are you using?


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

15w T8's
1 day glow
1 marine White


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

Looks good for only 15w :thumb:

I'm using a T5 10k and Acitnic 54w, going to swap in another 10k for the Blue and see how it looks..


----------



## Malawi_Marc (Mar 13, 2009)

Sounds good, a nice choice of lighting.

I'm limited to the T8's because of the RIO 240's light unit


----------

